# wood dust a carcinogen



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always known from the beginning that wood dust was a bad deal, this can be proven by the fact that there are so many videos on dust collection. The fact also that hand tool proponents mention that hand tools do not make the fine dust like power machines. But I was listening to a podcast (the avidwoodworker) and while talking about dust collection he dropped that wood dust can cause cancer.

I had never heard that, in fact it took me aback and I had to do some research. I have to be honest while I haven't had a lot of time to look I am not seeing a lot of information on dust causing cancer. Is this a "understood" part of woodworking that I am just coming to?

I have slowly been more and more moving toward hand tools and I think this definitely doesn't hurt that. Will this result in eventually the implication of laws requiring dust collection in home shops?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, fine sawdust is classified as a carcinogen. So are most chemical solvents, coal dust etc. etc. etc. I read one study that found barbequed food caused cancer, although the study was severely flawed.

I think double protection is the best bet. Use a D.C. and wear a dust mask / respirator. 
Laws are usually geared toward protecting employees of companies. If this does become more regulated, I doubt it will affect hobby shops except perhaps improved D.C. technology.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

read this, http://lungcancer.about.com/b/2010/11/14/wood-dust-and-lung-cancer-whos-at-risk.htm

Here is an excerpt:
"First, let's look at the study. Researchers evaluated individuals who were exposed to sawdust and wood dust *on the job* in a sawmill. In this setting, exposure to wood dust was associated with a 50% increased risk of developing lung cancer.

These researchers also looked at people who had exposure to sawdust and wood dust as a hobby. In this setting they found *no increased* risk of developing lung cancer."


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I like to wear dust masks more and more. Any fine dust that gets into your lungs can trigger cancer. Protect yourself when you are in the shop.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Nothing at all wrong with wearing a mask if you feel better safe than sorry.

I'm a big believer in working safely, and have spent many hours and dollars finding the ear, eye, skin, and respiratory protection that works best for me, and the usage that I feel helps protect me without destroying the experience.

However, remember that the level of exposure is often key, and that level varies, depending on the irritant. Nearly everything causes cancer or illness at some level. As Don pointed out above, constant exposure to chemicals or dust in an occupational setting is far different than hobby exposure.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would agree with the hobbyists the risk is very minimal to develop cancer from dust…but that doesn't reduce the need for DC. The respiratory problems you can develop are not good either, and to me good DC is one of the more important things to have. Regardless, it's hard to predict what large groups of not-so-bright people will do but I'd guess that requiring DC in a home shop isn't anywhere on the horizon.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

For me, after 42 years of this part-time, I find that the respiratory issues are more of a concern to me than the cancer thing. The winter is the worst for me, when I cannot open my big door and have my 24" fans aiming out the door to help move those micronic (is that even a word?) fines out the door before they can slip past my dust mask. I think if I had to go to a canister mask full time I might just hang up my tools. 
I do know that my Grizzly ceiling mounted dust collectors do NOT pull out the finest of fines, and if I let the filters clog, it seems to pass more. I cannot see it, but if I run them I can feel it in my sinuses in just minutes. Time to clean the filters!


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Planer sits in front of a 4' door i start in from inside the shop and recieve it outside. After spending about 4 hrs running walnut thru the planer yesterday. i woke up this morning with a sinus headace, nose running etc. Must have been the cold? Afterthought i should have wore a mask, too late done. I'll learn one of these days.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I am no Dr. BUT….
I am a believer that our bodies have the ability to heal and cure ourselves, we have nasal hairs that will stop dust from entering our bodies, we have immune systems that will heal invading virus and such. 
With all that said, moderation. You need time to give your body time to re-heal.

With that said…...Our bodies will only absorb certain chemicals and vitamins, some pass through us, others like Vitamin A,D & E mercury, and fibers like asbestos will attach and build up within us. These may cause other issues.
Some people have reactions to some hardwoods which cause reactions as well.

I am not going to stop my hobby based on research to date !


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Anybody knows that breathing dust is bad for you, but still, it blew my mind to find this stapled to an ordinary (not even pressure treated) 2×4 that I bought in my local Lowes:


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

That's California - should be self explanatory. The rest of the world doesn't classify dust as a chemical.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, actually, EVERYTHING is a carcinogen. We know this because of all of the things that have been tested on white mice. But the latest find is WHITE MICE are a carcinogen.  I remember a few years ago when Jackie (Kennedy) Onassis found she had cancer and lamented the did all of the right things. She exercised, ate healthy foods, watched her weight, etc. Why did she come down with cancer! All of this makes me just go about my business with the knowledge that eventually death is inevitable.

Planeman


----------



## dustyrusty (Dec 21, 2012)

Friend of mine who does woodworking for a living developed cancer this last year. Doctor said it was from all the sawdust. Here's a quick tip Get some "AYR" nasal gel. Put a little bit in the nose before the dusty jobs. Then you can honk your beak when your done. Seem to collect quite a bit of the bad stuff.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In Illinois my shop was in the basement but sawdust was the least of my worries as we had an abundance of radon gas. The radon, along with the wood dust, are a double whammy.

Radon is present in a number of household items, including granite counter tops, and other "natural" sources but an over exposure in enclosed spaces is not healthy.


----------



## jayden (Nov 30, 2013)

Wood dust is very dangerous for health. I use full protection while creating any object with wood. Before using my tools I always wear a dust mask because I have allergy from the dust so protection is important for me.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wear a dust mask or respirator when doing anything that products dust.
"Get some "AYR" nasal gel." Why not Vaseline?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Since most of these studies were implemented after we exposed our atmosphere to *P*L*U*T*O*N*I*U*M*. How do we know for sure that the root cause is the dust, bbq, viruses, and other such things, and not incidental exposure to different man made pollutants. (not chemicals, I mean actual elements created by man) These are absolutely known to cause cancer in the most minute of quantities???

oops just spotted another black helicopter…. and my courser is moving itself… gotta go find my hat


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They compare the rates of cancer in workers exposed to wood dust against averages (controls) so even if it were plutonium in the wood causing the cancer it is a valid observation. Studies like this are basically calling attention to a situation (exposure to wood dust may cause cancer) but not searching out the root cause as to why.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

If you live in California, EVERYTHING causes cancer. Including the air we breathe.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

well guys I went through Chemo for hairy cell leukimia a type of cancer two years ago. exposure to wood dust was one of the suspected causes. this is a very treatable cancer and I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Everything we eat has hormones, antibiotics or pesticides in or on it. Plants were grown with chemical fertilizers. We drink water that has chemicals added to it because "its better for us" and drugs we are given alter our body chemistry.

And wood dust is something to worry about?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

One great social historian, can't remember the name, once said that *"the minute we are conceived we are being poisened by the world around us!"*


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

I haft to admit when I posted this I was surprised that they where saying wood dust caused cancer but after thinking about it I realize everything out there is supposedly killing us. Heck writing forum topics probably give you eye cancer somehow. I wear a dust mask when sanding and a mask when finishing and try to have good ventilation during both.


----------

